# sad...



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay no one should be getting a defective kindle because I have gotten them all. 
Kindle #1- Froze and would not reset
Kindle #2 -Was fine from January until it hit the floor on Friday the 13th (I paid to replace it)
Kindle #3 - would not connect to whispernet
Kindle #4 - I had had for a week. Wednesday night it would not wake up. Reset and worked. On Thurday (Note in the last 7 pages of the book) froze again. Finally got it to move. Then i would not move pages. I was lucky (& smart) enough quickly move the book and my clippings to my SD card. Then it crashed again. I changed batteries because to see if that was the cause. Then the only thing I could get to come up was "Please insert battery". I think my UPS man is going to think I am an Amazon shopaholic. The guy was kind and gave me a credit. I went to the library today just so I could finish the book. 

Also that feature in the Amazon Contact section where it calls you is pretty cool. 

So in the month of March I will have had 4 different kindles in my house. If Kindle #5 is bad I am demanding a Kindle 2.


----------



## Anju   (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh Krissynae - I am wishing you the best of luck!  You must have gotten all of the bad K1s.  Let us know what happens


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope you run of bad luck with Kindles is over and your next will be yours for as long as you want.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! You really have had bad luck. I'm going to go tell my Kindle how much I love her. Good luck with the next one.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow......I think I'd be demanding a K2 already!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's soo terrible!  I hope the next one's the charm.

And just so you know, some people have had to have K2s replaced too....there's no guarantee that getting a K2 would be an improvement!

Keep us posted.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoping your next one is perfect!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hope everything works perfectly with #5!  I am glad you have been able to use it enough to want to keep replacing rather than telling Amazon to forget it and send you a refund.  I would be a basket case without mine for any length of time.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Am sorry to hear about your Kindle troubles.  But I am thinking that this will be the last problem and you will be able to happily Kindle for many moons to come.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Even if Kindle #5 is the charm and seems to be working correctly, make sure to try to download all the books you have purchased and try each of them.

From what I have read in other threads, Amazon will currently allow a download to a maximum of six different kindles for any of the books in your account and some of the publishers can set the maximum downloads to less than six.

I believe it was luvmy4brats who has had to replace enough of her kindles that she ran into this problem. You might want to check with her how she got it resolved.


----------

